# canik tp9 vs sd9ve



## ptom86 (Oct 11, 2014)

So I'm shopping for my first handgun for self defense/somthing I can shoot at the range and have fun with. I've looked at a lot of videos on YouTube and decided that based on price, value, and reliability I want to go with the canik tp9 or the smith and wesson sd9ve. But I'm having a hard time deciding on which to go with. Any thoughts or feedback would be awsome. Thanks!


----------



## smakmauz (Jun 18, 2014)

showing up kinda late but between those particular two weapons, I personally would choose the tp9. It seems to be very reliable from what I've read and seen from all the videos and all that. the sd9 can be a great pistol with some trigger work but off the shelf its got a pretty dreadful trigger (even worse than the stock M&P). The TP9 however has the walther P99 system i.e. DA/SA trigger with a decocker in a striker fired gun. Pull the slide and you have a short lighter trigger pull and then you can decock it and carry it chambered and feel a little safer with the long heavy (but smooth) DA trigger pull. If you plan on carrying it, it will give you a bit more safety than carrying an SD9 chambered. SD9 has no external safety so its like a glock with a bad trigger.

Some people hate safeties and just rely on good technique and trigger control while drawing and pointing but I've just heard way too many stories of even experienced shooters accidentally shooting themself with a "glock like" gun. Personally, in a carry gun or, any gun that I keep chambered, I just prefer to have either a thumb safety that is easy to throw off (like my shield, and XD.45 tactical) or a longer heavier DA trigger pull (like my Kahr CW9 or my magnum research MR9 which is very similar to the TP9, both walther P99 clones) one bad thing about the TP9 is availablity of after market accessories but the SD9 probably doesn't have a ton of stuff either

I'm suprised no one answered your post with the standard "whatever feels better to you. you should go to a gun store and handle both" blah blah blah. I hate that. I'm a pretty new shooter too compared to others but I've shot a lot of different guns and handled even more than that and this is just MHO.

Good luck!


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Hummm,
I have the SD9VE and I am very pleased with that gun. I changed the trigger springs to a APEX set. Carrying that gun with one in the chamber is a piece of cake. It holds like a glove and shoots very accurate in my home defense practice distance of 20 yards.
I have this gun for years and because it is such a fun shooter I normally always take it out to the range when I practice 9mm Luger. For me it is a real Yes to the question if I would buy the gun again. If this one would break I would replace it with the same gun again.

Con is the Trigger how it comes from S&W. The Apex spring set is easy to install and doesn't break the bank. I believe I payed APEX $ 35 for the Springs. That makes the gun very affordable on the lower $ 300 side including the Spring set. 
IMO a great gun for a beginner and for the advanced shooter with fun to shoot that doesn't break the bank. 

I can't say anything to tp9 guns. I never even hold one.


----------



## smakmauz (Jun 18, 2014)

Not saying the sd9 isn't a good weapon for the money, just that I like the features of the tp9 better between the two is all.

I did the same thing with my m&p and put the apex trigger kit in it. That gun is a dream to shoot now. I can unload an entire mag in rapid fire at 25ft and keep a center mass group of about 6 inches. Even tighter if I slow down to 1 or 2 shots per second. Double taps end up going through the same hole half the time.

Still I won't carry the m&p with one in the chamber. Even with the trigger safety. It just seems like it could get snagged on something while holstering and cause a bit of a problem in the way of a hole in my leg or something. to each his own but I prefer a safer option. I practice a lot so taking the safety off while I draw is a piece of cake. I usually go to the range about 4 times a month and average about 300 rounds per trip not including .22 plinking.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Honestly, I would come up with a few more dollars and get a Glock 19. Hands down a better weapon than either of the two you've settled on, and you will be far better off on every front. I would buy a used Glock before I bought either of those weapons. Actually, from experience. The first gun I ever bought was that S&W, and I promptly returned it and got a Sig P226. 

Now if you don't like the Glock, I would look at a Springfield XD model or maybe a Walther before I bought either of those two. A brand new Glock 19 Gen4 will run you around $540, and it is so much more worth the money. You can usually find nice used Glocks for around $400. My advice is to get a gun professionals use, and there are plenty from which to choose to suit many types. 

Beretta is running a really nice deal on the PX4 Storms until the end of the month, and they are really nice pistols. I got a brand new compact for $399 with a $75 rebate. That is had to beat! Other professional grade guns that you could choose from are Sig and HK. Both have just produced striker fire pistols that are reasonably priced, but if you want the most inexpensive out of the box true combat ready striker fire gun that is safe and reliable, get a Glock. You can even find some Gen 3 models for less than $500 new. If you can afford more, do it. Don't make the mistake of settling on a cheaper gun just b/c it costs less. Get the best value for the money. Get the Glock. They are easy to make modifications to, parts are plentiful. The accessory market is HUGE for them, and they are virtually indestructable. It is without a doubt the best value for the money, IMO.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

I own or owned both of the subject guns, and the best advice is to go handle them and see which fits your hand best. The one you shoot best if the best one for you, not what opinions any of us can offer here. Since the OP's post was restricted to two certain handguns, my opinion is based just on those two. In truth either one will do you well, but the one you shoot best is the one for you. And how it fits in your hand is a big part of that.


----------



## smakmauz (Jun 18, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> Honestly, I would come up with a *few more dollars* and get a Glock 19.


Uh.. I think you mean about $250 more CHA CHING!!



GCBHM said:


> Actually, from experience. The first gun I ever bought was that S&W, and I promptly returned it and got a Sig P226.


That's not even a fair comparison is it? the 226 is almost triple the price? the sd9ve is like $300



GCBHM said:


> Get the best value for the money. Get the Glock.


What exactly makes glock the "best value for the money"? seriously, I'm really curious. I mean, they're decent guns and all but, best value?


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm not here to argue with you. I responded to the OP, and that is my opinion based on my years of experience. I really don't care if you like it or not.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

> ptom86
> So I'm shopping for my first handgun for self defense/somthing I can shoot at the range and have fun with. I've looked at a lot of videos on YouTube and decided that based on price, value, and reliability I want to go with the canik tp9 or the smith and wesson sd9ve. But I'm having a hard time deciding on which to go with. Any thoughts or feedback would be awsome. Thanks!


That is the opener. Looks like we have a new shooter that has informed him on youtube and on the particular manufacturer homepages.

Nothing more exiting than buying the first gun. Going home have the smell of a new gun when the box is first opened, the first feel in the hand, still a little oily, the first aim out of the kitchen window aiming at the back yard trash can.

That is like having the first date or sitting to the first time in the own car with 16 holding the steering wheel, the first time going hunting on horse back, having the first date being nervous&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; just a feeling that many chasing the rest of their lives and never gain it again, regardless how many Guns, Cars, Dates they have afterward.

Looks like someone here did his homework.


> bought was that S&W, and I promptly returned it and got a Sig P226.


Yea you right, like my son. The first gun that he had was a Sig 220 and after 4 months he traded it totally frustrated in for a Beretta.


> GCBHM
> Now if you don't like the Glock, I would look at a Springfield XD model or maybe a Walther before I bought either of those two. A brand new Glock 19 Gen4 will run you around $540,


Well -the question was SD9 or TP9. There is a reason for that. Mostly a money question. The first gun and no experience and spending $ 600.00? Sure? What if he doesn't like it at all? The gun ends up like so many in a drawer never noticed again. It's a money question for sure.
It's like someone ask if a Toyota Corolla or a Nissan Bluebird would be better as a first car and someone answers that the Porsche Panamera would be the better choice and will be at $ 120 000 reachable. Or buying a used Porsche Clunker for $ 10 000 that no one else really wants and the owner was happy to get rid of. 


> GCBM
> You can usually find nice used Glocks for around $400. My advice is to get a gun professionals use, and there are plenty from which to choose to suit many types.


Ohh comon. A used Media Clunker. I am absolutely sure that the starter is completely aware that there are some ab-used and faulty Media Clunkers for sale in Pawn and Gun stores. But honestly, who sells a gun that works fine and nothing is wrong with it? Who is so stupid to just watch $ 300 or $ 400 or even more just burn to ashes? Who on earth just buys a gun for $ 600 and than sells it to a shop for max. $ 100? We know how that works? They give us 25% of the sales price. That is if we are lucky $ 100. 
Does someone know how long Granny have to knit socks until she made $400.00? No?

A used gun&#8230;really?

I only sell a gun when I not satisfied with the gun. I sold a Walther PPX that had firing pin issues. The gun was I'll think at least 20 times with Walther and more on the road shipping from and to Walther than in my house. I finally sold it because I had just enough. The choice was throw it in the trash or sell it to the gun shop. I sold it for $ 80 to the pawn shop.
My second gun that I sold was my M&P 9 Shield. It was a great gun and for 2 years my EDC gun. Than out of the blue I had feeding problems. The gun was also more traveling between S&W than in my home. My local Gun Smith said, sometimes with this rubber pistols when the plastic bents more than it should it slows the slide down and causes feeding problems. Nothing that you can do about it. Aha.
I sold it also to the pawn shop for I'' think $ 90 and still better than just kicking the gun into the trash can.

Are Walther PPX or an M&P 9 Shield bad guns. Hell no, but this 2 particular guns had problems and ended up in a Pawn shop for that reason.

I just refuse to believe that there are many gun owners out there that like to watch $ 400-$500 burning to ashes for no other reason than they changed their minds about a certain brand name of a gun.

I'll think the treat starter has done his homework and is aware about used Media Clunkers in some Pawn and Guns stores.

I'll think he made the right choice. Buying a good gun from a known brand to see if it works out for him and than decides what happen to the hobby.

I wished others would do the same when they start looking into a Firearm.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

PT111Pro said:


> That is the opener. Looks like we have a new shooter that has informed him on youtube and on the particular manufacturer homepages.
> 
> Nothing more exiting than buying the first gun. Going home have the smell of a new gun when the box is first opened, the first feel in the hand, still a little oily, the first aim out of the kitchen window aiming at the back yard trash can.
> 
> ...


It's probably best that you stick to responding to the OP with your opinion and let others do the same. I didn't ask for your approval either, but thanks just the same.


----------



## smakmauz (Jun 18, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> It's probably best that you stick to responding to the OP with your opinion and let others do the same. I didn't ask for your approval either, but thanks just the same.


But you didn't answer the op...you just spouted your glocktard propaganda and told him to spend double or triple what he can afford.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

smakmauz said:


> But you didn't answer the op...you just spouted your glocktard propaganda and told him to spend double or triple what he can afford.


Well, first, I did answer the op with my opinion of what I would do. Secondly, how do you know what he/she can afford? Just b/c someone says they have narrowed something down to a price point doesn't mean they can't afford more. Case in point, my ex-brother-in-law. He lives in a $400k house, nice cars, boat, toys...and he isn't living in debt. He bought a pistol based on price point b/c he doesn't know much about guns. He bought himself a nice Hi-Point 9mm.

Lastly, it doesn't matter what I said, to be honest. It really isn't any of your business. I recommended a number of pistols to try that I think are solid products, and as far as my "glocktark propaganda" (really?), I'm not the only one who thinks the Glock is the best value for the money. Now, at the end of the day the OP is fully capable of making a decision based on the information received. If they don't like what I offered as advice, fine. I'm ok with that. But why do you see fit to be obnoxious about it?


----------



## smakmauz (Jun 18, 2014)

You sure try to defend your position hard for someone who "doesn't care " don't ya? 

It was all in good spirits man until you started being a dick so nevermind...now I don't really care.i hope the op found what he was looking for and beyond that...keep calm and shoot on


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

smakmauz said:


> You sure try to defend your position hard for someone who "doesn't care " don't ya?
> 
> It was all in good spirits man until you started being a dick so nevermind...now I don't really care.i hope the op found what he was looking for and beyond that...keep calm and shoot on


Right...easy to say after the fact, isn't it. The irony is I never would have said anything at all to you had you not made it your business to be a "dick" about it. Mind your own business, and shoot on.


----------



## smakmauz (Jun 18, 2014)

Mind my own business? I'm sorry, I thought this was a public forum for discussions and not a guys opinion about the glock pistol and how it's the bestest in the world. 

I can see that it is very important to you too have the last word so here you go


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

smakmauz said:


> Mind my own business? I'm sorry, I thought this was a public forum for discussions and not a guys opinion about the glock pistol and how it's the bestest in the world.
> 
> I can see that it is very important to you too have the last word so here you go


Why is it that people who like you, who insist on having the last word, always point to others as the one who insists on having the last word, while you're attempting to get the last word? Like you said, this is a discussion forum, and we are in the middle of a discussion. If you weren't so obssessed with having the "last word", why not just walk away without taking a parting shot? Do you really think you're not trying to get the last word? What an immature thing to do, but that is what immature folks do. You say things like "I can see that it is very important to you too have the last word so here you go", which is clearly just an attempt to shut me down so you can have the last word. If you're done, just walk away, but then if you were mature, you never would have tried to belittle my opinion to begin with.

Look, it is a public forum. That does not mean everything that is said is your business. I addressed the OP just the same as if we were all standing in a room face to face. Anyone in here should have the freedom to give their opinion, when asked (b/c the OP did ask the entire board) without having to deal with someone like you who takes it upon themselves to attack it. What did it matter to you? Why do you care so much about what anyone else says? Why could you just not leave it alone? Why did you choose to address me, someone who didn't say anything at all to you?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

^ Gets last word.... maybe.

Doubt it.


This is a discussion forum and not a school playground in which to pick fights. Each person is entitled to their opinion... whether it be widely accepted or not. Just because GCBHM brought Glocks into the discussion did not open his opinion for a snide remark. With that said... I suggest you guys simply agree to disagree and not continue with this 'going nowhere' argument. 

Carry on... i'll mind my own business now.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I swear. SMH


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh, btw... to the OP, I'd go with the Canik TP9. See Nutnfancy's review online (YouTube)... he does a very in-depth review that definitely makes it sound like a winner.

Have not had the chance to see/hold/shoot one... but I think the OD Green one is pretty nice.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I actually liked that review. He's a little over the top, but pretty thorough.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

I'll think the HK VP9 is a great gun for beginners. The gun is robust, accurate and reliable. I found it used for not even $ 700 as a bargain.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I carry the VP9, and it is a great gun. I got mine new with TRUDOT night sights and three mags for $699.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

TAPnRACK said:


> ... but I think the OD Green one is pretty nice.


I had mine in FDE (flat dark earth, otherwise known as "desert-tan") and it showed powder residue after being shot. If I was to get one again it would be black or olive drab.


----------

